# Ivation BBQ Thermometer



## clw2112

Anyone has any experience using Ivation's Wireless Thermometer? I was hoping for a Maverick but received this instead for Xmas. I did a lot of research this past year and never came across anything regarding the Ivation thermometer.

I read through some of the reviews on Amazon and they were all really good. Any reviews or input from you guys would be great.


----------



## clw2112

Did some more research, are the ivation and the maverick  the same thermo?


----------



## demosthenes9

clw2112 said:


> Anyone has any experience using Ivation's Wireless Thermometer? I was hoping for a Maverick but received this instead for Xmas. I did a lot of research this past year and never came across anything regarding the Ivation thermometer.
> 
> I read through some of the reviews on Amazon and they were all really good. Any reviews or input from you guys would be great.


It's all good, you wanted a Maverick, and that is what you received   :)

Basically, it looks to just be a rebranding.


----------



## driedstick

Demosthenes9 said:


> It's all good, you wanted a Maverick, and that is what you received   :)
> 
> Basically, it looks to just be a rebranding.










   Just check to make sure with your location - nice score I just got my maverick the other day and a Thermo works instant read pocket thermometer

Happy New Year

A full smoker is a happy smoker


----------



## demosthenes9

driedstick said:


> Just check to make sure with your location - nice score I just got my maverick the other day and a Thermo works instant read pocket thermometer
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker


I just ordered my 5th Maverick.   For whatever the reason, I seem to find new and creative ways to destroy them.   Had the receiver of my ET-72 fall into a Coleman camp stove and melt away.    Transmitter on my ET-7 sat too close to my smoker exhaust vent and it melted as well.  

Maybe I should start being more careful with them ?


----------



## dwightnt

From what I can tell they are both the same instrument probably made by the same manufacturer but separate brand names.I ordered the Ivation and got the Maverick Wireless BBQ Thermometer Set - Maverick ET732 Redi-Chek instead. You can compare them on Amazon. I have been pleased with mine except programming temps where you have to scroll through 500+ degrees. I went to consumersearch.com and think next time I will get the Brookstone Grill Alert Talking Remote Meat Thermometer.

http://www.consumersearch.com/meat-thermometers


----------



## worktogthr

I too was confused about the two products as they seem to share reviews on amazon.com...I ended up with the Ivation and it works really well... Temps are right on and it's fairly easy to use ... Love the temp alert setting for the smoker, that beeping is loud (and annoying haha).  I'm also impressed with the range.  I feel like mine can work beyond the 300 feet advertised.  Only negative for me is that the wire for the smoker therm is a little short.  I have to feed it through the back vent on my masterbuilt dual fuel smoker and it's a little bit of a pain...especially because I am a rule follower and it says in the manual not to put  the receiver on the hot grill and to not close the therm wire in the door.  I have a prep table basically pushed right up against the smoker the the receiver barely reaches the table without touching the outside of the smoker.  I'm sure you have read this online or on here but be really careful when washing the therms... Make sure th place where the wire meets the probe never gets wet!  Enjoy your new toy!  It makes smoking a much more pleasant and less stressful experience.


----------



## smokenado

dwightnt said:


> From what I can tell they are both the same instrument probably made by the same manufacturer but separate brand names.I ordered the Ivation and got the Maverick Wireless BBQ Thermometer Set - Maverick ET732 Redi-Chek instead. You can compare them on Amazon. I have been pleased with mine except programming temps where you have to scroll through 500+ degrees. I went to consumersearch.com and think next time I will get the Brookstone Grill Alert Talking Remote Meat Thermometer.
> http://www.consumersearch.com/meat-thermometers



I have the Grill Alert the one drawback is only one probe that said the probe is very heavy duty and I often run it along with my maverick and they are right on par.


----------



## dwightnt

I DO like the grill temperature probe on the Maverick. I just wish it could be more user friendly for temperature settings. I really think meat thermometers will continue to improve as long as we provide a market and voice our needs. Thank you for sharing your thoughts friend.


----------



## mattthebutcher

Hi, I just got the Ivation BBQ thermometer, and the transmitter shows the meat temps and the smoker temps, but I cant figure out how to see the actual temps on the reciever. Any ideas?


----------



## ctonello

MattTheButcher said:


> Hi, I just got the Ivation BBQ thermometer, and the transmitter shows the meat temps and the smoker temps, but I cant figure out how to see the actual temps on the reciever. Any ideas?



Make sure to turn the receiver on last.


----------



## boog22

MattTheButcher said:


> Hi, I just got the Ivation BBQ thermometer, and the transmitter shows the meat temps and the smoker temps, but I cant figure out how to see the actual temps on the reciever. Any ideas?


Even if you dont turn it on last there is a sync button on the back of the transmitter. Just hold it down for a few seconds and it should sync right up


----------



## mattthebutcher

Th





boog22 said:


> Even if you dont turn it on last there is a sync button on the back of the transmitter. Just hold it down for a few seconds and it should sync right u
> 
> Thanks, guys. Got it working!


----------



## sukach

I just had to return mine to Amazon. I used it one time and the receiver kept losing the signal to the transmitter. Maybe I got a bad one. Very frustrating.


----------



## adamjohan

I checked many reviewing website and they putted Ivation's Wireless Thermometer on top position. I think it will be great..

here is one of the review http://www.reviewers.website/wireless-meat-thermometer-reviews/​


----------



## jeff carter

I have had two of these Ivation thermometers.  They mostly suck.  They are really hard to use, and the manual online gives really poor instructions.  There is no customer support.

The buttons get greasy with use, and the thing is impossible to adjust.  They should get a real touchscreen from a company like UICO.com that will work on all kinds of conditions.

I find battery life to be short too.  I use it with a Primo JR


----------



## chapm87

Just bought an ivation dual probe and the probes are reading 40 degree difference between each other.


----------

